
FAUmachine – A Configurable Virtual Machine - peter_d_sherman
https://www4.cs.fau.de/Research/FAUmachine/
======
peter_d_sherman
Since a picture is worth a thousand words (or two thousand bytes, as the case
may be):

[https://www4.cs.fau.de/Research/FAUmachine/screenshots.shtml](https://www4.cs.fau.de/Research/FAUmachine/screenshots.shtml)

